# Andros Bahamas



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Made my yearly trip to Andros and went after some wahoo made a quick video






And here's some pics


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

i highly recommend going for a week sometime. Awesome inshore bonefishing, awesome bottom fishing, awesome spearfishing, less than a mile offshore you can catch tons of dolphin, yft, wahoo, and marlin. I can tell you who to talk to.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a great trip


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet, congrats on the trip


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like a funnnnnn trip.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

WhyMe said:


> Looks like a funnnnnn trip.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo



It is. Always a good time


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Fielro said:


> Sweet, congrats on the trip



Thanks that's my first video I hope to make many more hopefully I'll get better at it


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like a great trip. How long have you known Nick Nolte?


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> Looks like a great trip. How long have you known Nick Nolte?



The guy in the video? His names not nick? It's john. I'm not familiar with a nick nolte


----------

